
Devuan 1.0 (systemd-less Debian fork) hits beta - jff
https://beta.devuan.org/
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11593674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11593674)
.

